# Can I give ibuprofen?



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it ok to give my three year old doe ibuprofen? I read to give double the human dose. Can I do this twice a day? Is there any limit to how long I can do this?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In my opinion, aspirin is better. But Banamine (vet prescription) is the best for fever, pain, swelling. 
Aspirin dosage is really high. 1 - regular 325 mg (adult plain aspirin) per 10# of body weight! Really! 

What are your doe's symptoms? Maybe someone can give a better medication.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She had some limping so I checked her feet. Badly overgrown and when I trimmed there was some hoof wall separation and some black stuff. I trimmed all that away but she is still acting like her foot hurts. Doesn't want to get up. Walks slowly limping. I gave her ibuprofen yesterday and she was feeling much better an hour or two later. Gave another dose last night. Better this am. But now she is acting in pain again. I don't have a vet that will give banamine. I just wanted to be sure ibuprofen was ok to be giving.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I do not know enough to say ibuprofen is ok or not. I have never used it on a goat. But, to address the foot problem, you can soak the foot in fairly warm water with Epsom salts. That will draw out any infection from the hoof wall. Then dry the foot well. Make sure she has a dry area to be, if you are in a damp place. Soak it every day and it should improve to where it won't hurt as much to walk on it.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll try that. I've been doing vinegar soaks and at other times I've dipped it in betadine. I'll start epsom salt in the morning


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Copper sulfate in water as a soak is a great treatment for foot rot, too.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok thank you. Where do you get copper sulfate?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Any feed barn will have it


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Blue cote might work, or they usually have things at the feed stores for thrush (foot rot in horses). When we had horses, we poured bleach into the hooves, held it up and let it fizz-- a few treatments is all it took. For goats I would recommend doing that in a very well ventilated area, maybe put some in a squirt bottle, and do a spray application. For a 'wiggly' goat, put a old towel down on your stanchion for the goat to stand on, then pour a little around each effected foot for the animal to stand on/in. 

MSM mixed with udder balm makes a nice rub for soreness-- just rub it on her legs, it will make her fur a bit greasy, but it can be washed off later.


----------

